# Mantis Pro-Floater circa 1993



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Photos of this bike were originally posted in a thread started by Laffeaux about 18 months ago, and now the links are broken. So now it starts it's own thread. I always wanted one of the early frames, with the chrome strut. This one has plenty of SoCal history, and was probably built around the time I was living there to go to school. I've only modified one thing since these photos were taken; the IRD brake has been replaced by another Paul for a firmer rear brake.

























































When I acquired this bike, the frame needed some repair work, with a small crack in the swingarm on the drive side. Here are shots of the crack, the weld repair after heat treatment, and a little reshaping. It was then re-polished.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats a winner. 

You get this one out to the trails every now and again?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Most everything I ride these days is full rigid. I really need to try this one out on singletrack.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice looking bike. The front brake arch is a bit funky - all that work to drill it out to save weight, and then a brake booster is added.  The brake arch on the rear is a"must have."

Thanks for the pics! I'm impressed.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> The brake arch on the rear is a"must have."


Yes it is. I probably should have taken updated photos. Besides the Paul brake I also got another AC brace, in silver to match the strut.


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet ride, love the modded Judy too 



> The front brake arch is a bit funky - all that work to drill it out to save weight


thats how they came straight from AC, but I see your point...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

theboy said:


> Sweet ride, love the modded Judy too
> 
> thats how they came straight from AC, but I see your point...


Maybe DC needs to turn the booster into swiss cheese as well for a match. 

Nice pics. I noticed the cranks weren't level in one of the photos. there is no excuse for that. :lol:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice pics. I noticed the cranks weren't level in one of the photos. there is no excuse for that. :lol:


It was an action shot.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Trade you my ProFlex for it!


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I have one almost identical to that, only painted a Kawasaki lime green, I got it from R Cunningham a short time before MANTIS was sold. It's still a good ride, but not the same ride as any of the current dual susp bikes. the whole rear swingarm area is pretty flexy. I now have a front Marzocchi 1" susp fork w/ a disc brake.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

*Long seat post and hi-rise stem#%@!*

I knew the original owner who had a short inseam. Cunningham made a custom frame size for him with the length of a 20" and the height of an eighteen. Guess you didn't like the Wasatch Cycle Works brakes or those BEAUTIFUL AC cranks.... Your bike also has a somewhat rare Noleen Ti spring.

Know anyone who would like to own a Mantis XCR in matching (almost) blue paint?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

She's a beaut!:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Guess you didn't like the Wasatch Cycle Works brakes or those BEAUTIFUL AC cranks.... Your bike also has a somewhat rare Noleen Ti spring."

Actually, I received this as frame, fork, stem, and seatpost only. The rest was kept by the seller, who was running Suntour MD cranks, the Wasatch brakes, and M737 XT. I wasn't aware that the spring was Ti since they usually have less coils, but the bare metal would certainly indicate as such. Thanks for the info.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I took my 2nd generation ProFlo out on a ride tonight. The ride is really cushy, even compared to my modern FS. It's a fun bike to ride.

Thanks again for posting yours.


----------

